# Tren sides at 200-300mg per week



## beefpotato (Jun 9, 2011)

*Sides Experienced of low dose Tren ran with 500+mg pw of test*​
increased aggression 1525.00%sleeping difficulty 1830.00%acne 813.33%hair loss 11.67%heavy shut down 915.00%nothing but solid Gains 46.67%Nothing58.33%


----------



## beefpotato (Jun 9, 2011)

can any one who has used tren at a low dosage of 200mg-300mg per week *alongside testosterone at doses of 500mg pw+*. please comment as to what side effects they experienced at this dose and to how prominent they were.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Strength, aggression, vascular, to name a few.


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

Night sweats mild and acne onback around week 6+ heavy!

Note that's on 400mg tren pw


----------



## beefpotato (Jun 9, 2011)

is the aggression like more focus in the gym or does it seem like irratability and being a dick kind of aggression


----------



## minidorian (Nov 19, 2009)

Night sweats and difficulty to sleep


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Lots of aggression, hair loss, freaky dreams, sweating constantly.


----------



## beefpotato (Jun 9, 2011)

anabolik said:


> Lots of aggression, hair loss, freaky dreams, sweating constantly.


 even at such a low dose of 2-300mg pw?


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

700mg tren a per week i got sweats, craaazy dreams and thats about it


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

beefpotato said:


> even at such a low dose of 2-300mg pw?


Yea I was running around 300mg pw alongside test at about 250mg pw. It was winter time and I'd go to work in a t-shirt lol was getting some very strange looks 

Didn't get any acne though, in fact any spots I'd had totally cleared up on that cycle for some reason.

You can literally see your physique changing week to week though it's crazy stuff.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

My aggression was always used in the gym but I do wish someone beeped me while driving so I could get out and smash their head in sometimes.


----------



## beefpotato (Jun 9, 2011)

anabolik said:


> Yea I was running around 300mg pw alongside test at about 250mg pw. It was winter time and I'd go to work in a t-shirt lol was getting some very strange looks
> 
> Didn't get any acne though, in fact any spots I'd had totally cleared up on that cycle for some reason.
> 
> You can literally see your physique changing week to week though it's crazy stuff.


 you said about the hair loss. is it significant at that dose. iv done 3 cycles of test at 600mg per week and experienced very mild thining on my temples but not much. wanted to know if tren at low dosages is hugely different to test at higher dosages?


----------



## beefpotato (Jun 9, 2011)

bump


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Low doses does still affect hair loss if used for cruising.


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

beefpotato said:


> you said about the hair loss. is it significant at that dose. iv done 3 cycles of test at 600mg per week and experienced very mild thining on my temples but not much. wanted to know if tren at low dosages is hugely different to test at higher dosages?


With me, i've had thining from using dbol or test really. Tren doenst do hair loss for me, if anything it just increases the rate it grows.


----------



## beefpotato (Jun 9, 2011)

Sean91 said:


> Low doses does still affect hair loss if used for cruising.


 is this more of a significant loss than test alone at say 600mg pw


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

Aggression only 3 hours sleep max here and there through the day day time and night time bitta depression crazy dreams sometimes loss off apitite


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Take it this way, I've done high doses cycles and not lost noticeable hair. I've cruised for 8 months on high dose also and thats only when i noticed a considerable amount of hair loss. So to me that says the length of time I've been on gave me the hair loss.

Short 12 week cycles I wouldn't put much worry to it but I'm not one to ever be 100% of what will happen to YOU.


----------



## beefpotato (Jun 9, 2011)

althoug slight off topic. would tbol be a good alternative if wanting to avoid major sides or are they too dissimilar to compare?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Insomnia hot flushes sweating night sweats fooked dreams cardio goes to **** this is what I get on 250mg but still love tren


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Pain2Gain said:


> Insomnia hot flushes sweating night sweats fooked dreams cardio goes to **** this is what I get on 250mg but still love tren


Exactly, get all these sides yet we still love her  :wub:


----------



## beefpotato (Jun 9, 2011)

is hair loss considerable in comparison to other compounds?


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

beefpotato said:


> is hair loss considerable in comparison to other compounds?


Different for everyone, none for me. On paper i think DHT derivatives are worse on the hair such as dbol, winny etc.


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

beefpotato said:


> is hair loss considerable in comparison to other compounds?


No


----------



## beefpotato (Jun 9, 2011)

Pain2Gain said:


> No


 so in comparison would be the same as running say test at 600mg pw or dbol, halo etc


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

aggression

****e sleep - although i have that bad anyway on or off. just a bit worse on.


----------



## beefpotato (Jun 9, 2011)

ebasiuk1 said:


> aggression
> 
> ****e sleep - although i have that bad anyway on or off. just a bit worse on.


is it bad quality sleep or just cant sleep as i have bad insomnia any way


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

beefpotato said:


> althoug slight off topic. would tbol be a good alternative if wanting to avoid major sides or are they too dissimilar to compare?


Tbol and tren aren't quite in the same league. I don't even like spending money on orals if I can buy gear. If you want to avoid side effects, just keep using test like you have been doing. If you want something different with more of an umph then you have to have the sides to come with that.


----------



## beefpotato (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks sean91. any one else share their opinions?


----------



## beefpotato (Jun 9, 2011)

bump


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

i ran tren at 250 mg a week along with sust 500mg a week. only sides for me were waking regularly though the night and slightly more hotter body temp. when i increased it to 300mg a week got a lump in my nipple that went down a bit when i went back to 250, even though tren shouldn't cause this.

i was also running clen so hard to say which it was. luckily i wasnt too shut downn after running tren for 12 weeks


----------



## d4ead (Nov 3, 2008)

i dont notice any sides on tren below 400mg a week, then only very light sides up to 600mg, over 600 mg i get night sweats, and require less sleep, (4 hours) this to me is a huge bonus but people cope differently. I have never noticed any aggression on tren at all. Yet i do on even low doses of oxy. I always run double the test to anything else. ie 600mg tren would mean 1.2g test. Not advice just the way i do things.

tren is bad for gyno (at least for me) but i keep this side at bay so didnt list it.


----------



## ebasiuk1 (Jul 22, 2009)

beefpotato said:


> is it bad quality sleep or just cant sleep as i have bad insomnia any way


bad quality

i will sleep but wake a lot

occasionally i will get a good sleep and not wake up but its rare


----------



## Toad1977 (Jan 11, 2013)

poor sleep and night sweats,causing irritability and aggression due to tiredness, so bad i would be screaming at people who could not follow the lane round the roundabout and snappy at home. unhappy with the loss of cardio then I've been shut down from it for 18 months after staying away from everything and doing correct pct at the time.

but if i was single or if i ever become single i would do it again as i loved the way my body changed


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

You missed out lactating an prolactin gyno

I was 300mg per week an after 10 week my nipples kicked off and a ton of nolva and letro couldn't settle it, didn't have any cabar on hand


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I ran 6 weeks of 600mg testE, 400mg mastE and 350mg tren ace per week.

Sides were very manageable (I just used adex) sleep was a bit ****ty and very sweaty - but then July was hot anyway - and cardio was rubbish.

Aggression / head problems were not apparent.

Gym focus and strength was excellent.

Only issue was acid reflux but that disappeared with more regular meals.


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

I'm on 500mg of test and 400mg of tren pw

Sweats

Trouble sleeping

Seem to be abit edgy in stressful environments

Weird dreams

Tbh I'm nearly on week 6 and I think the sides are pretty overrated


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Depends how much test your using more test amplifies the overall tren dose , you can do just as well on 750mg test and 2-300mg tren as you can on 150mg test & 700 mg tren , don't lose control of your e2 I feel this amplifies night sweats & gyno problems in those sensitive very quickly.


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

to go back to the original question i had no issues with 300mg maybe a little less sleep than i normally would have but i never sleep much on cycle whatever it is i'm on...it's when i started to go 400+ i started getting more agressive and hardly slept at all


----------



## ryanryan (Jun 2, 2012)

This is my first proper run with Tren, 300-350mg pw Tren-A alongside the same of Test-Prop - I'm 9 days in and other than feeling hotter/sweating more than usual and a little strength increase along with looking a little leaner (eating 200 cals above maintainance) I can't say much else has been noticed yet


----------



## husaberg (May 23, 2013)

ryanryan said:


> This is my first proper run with Tren, 300-350mg pw Tren-A alongside the same of Test-Prop - I'm 9 days in and other than feeling hotter/sweating more than usual and a little strength increase along with looking a little leaner (eating 200 cals above maintainance) I can't say much else has been noticed yet


give it 5 or 6 weeks and when your right into the cycle it seems to do its worst ..having said that you should be ok on that amount it's 400+ thats seems to amplify sides


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I always seem to get reduced appetitie and indigestion.

I cant look at spicy food whilst on Tren.

To be fair this does help with diet tho and usually when I run Tren I run Var as well which probs dont help.


----------



## ryanryan (Jun 2, 2012)

husaberg said:


> give it 5 or 6 weeks and when your right into the cycle it seems to do its worst ..having said that you should be ok on that amount it's 400+ thats seems to amplify sides


I ran Tren-Dione before and had to stop 2 weeks in due to it making me feel weak and nauseas at all times but in that 2 weeks I did notice substantial body fat loss for someone eating 3-400 cals over their daily needs.

My first round with tren-a I got about 10 days in and had a knee injury so stopped cycling completley and did a small PCT. What I did notice again was the major re-comp effect it had on me. This time I'm already noticing fat loss while eating 200 calories above maintenance, so I have a funny feeling I might be one of those lucky ones that responds well to Tren and burns the fat off while still being able to gain a little muscle.

I would be on an all round cut with it, but I have lost considerable size due to lack of training down to an injury I had so I'm hoping by being above maintenance muscle memory kicks in and Tren gives a nice recomp effect and takes me back down 12% body fat as I'm sitting at about 14% right now.


----------

